# [CHICAGO] Have you received an email asking to return insulated bags to your WH?



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I have just read an email from them.

* Return Insulated Bags to Your Delivery Station As Soon As Possible*
Our Delivery Stations are running low on insulated bags used to deliver chilled and frozen items to Amazon customers. _See picture._
* Please return any of these insulated bags you may have to the Delivery Station at your earliest convenience.* _Note: These do not include bags used to deliver restaurant orders._
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## Lyftaway (Dec 30, 2014)

Not a Chicago driver, but I have gotten this message. What do I do if I don't have any bags? I've tried calling the support number but it just goes to a busy signal.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Lyftaway said:


> Not a Chicago driver, but I have gotten this message. What do I do if I don't have any bags? I've tried calling the support number but it just goes to a busy signal.


Nothing. It says any bags you MAY have. It's just a reminder for those that do.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Lyftaway said:


> Not a Chicago driver, but I have gotten this message. What do I do if I don't have any bags? I've tried calling the support number but it just goes to a busy signal.


Just ignore it.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

I received that email too lol


----------

